# Stoeger M3500



## michaelknox (Dec 26, 2011)

Got a M3500 for Christmas just wondering what choke have you had good results with??


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 26, 2011)

I use the modified choke that came with it. It holds a nice pattern.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 26, 2011)

i got same gun and i use the same choke that came with it


----------



## southerngreenscape (Dec 26, 2011)

does not do well with federal ammo i used some for clays and jammed three times, then i ran some winchester threw it with no problems


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 26, 2011)

Thought I told you! Kicks hf  full man!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 27, 2011)

I shoot a kicks high fly'r in MOD. I have not patterned it on paper but I kill ducks with it.


----------



## tonymuni (Dec 28, 2011)

My father in law has this gun and he got a Kick's High Flyer and it is nice.  It is a heavy gun though.


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 29, 2011)

When I looked up the Kick's High Flyer choke I didn't see one for a Stoeger. Could someone send me a link to it? Thanks


----------



## byrdi (Dec 29, 2011)

You have to get one for a benelli or beretta.. Same  thread pattern


----------



## CraigM (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been using a Carlson's LM but here is the HF for Stoeger... on sale too!


http://www.kicks-ind.com/mm5/mercha...uct_Code=CAMOBERHF12G&Category_Code=12GaugeHF


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 29, 2011)

CraigM said:


> I've been using a Carlson's LM but here is the HF for Stoeger... on sale too!
> 
> 
> http://www.kicks-ind.com/mm5/mercha...uct_Code=CAMOBERHF12G&Category_Code=12GaugeHF



I tried to buy that one, I really wanted the camo version, but, they are discontinued...

This is what you get when you click on "add to basket"...

*Sorry, we are sold out of 'Beretta/Benelli MobilChoke<br> High Flyer 12g - Camo HFVor1012-1:Mod'. This item has been discontinued.*


----------



## tonymuni (Dec 29, 2011)

Stoeger uses Beretta/benelli chokes.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 29, 2011)

tonymuni said:


> Stoeger uses Beretta/benelli chokes.



Do not get the Benelli Crio or SBE chokes .. they don't work.

As others posted only the Beretta/Benelli style fit.


----------



## cr00241 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! Going to Arkansas next week for my first time, hoping this cold up north pushes the ducks down!


----------



## 4Scott4 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like my briley mod extend ported with kent fasteel


----------



## quacksmacker31 (Jan 4, 2012)

i use a carlson mod. i used the one it came with for a while but it bailed out in the gun and that was not pretty. the factory choke is not made for steel shot


----------



## gwaters (Jan 5, 2012)

good one.


----------

